# Easiest way to make something edible from whole-wheat flour?



## susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

I was just wondering: What is the easiest way to make something edible from whole-wheat flour?

Can I just mix together some whole-wheat flour and water... and then put it in the microwave for 3 minutes? Would it be edible? Or would I get sick from eating it?


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

What would be your point? One can always make bread from ww flour, water, yeast, honey (just a bit), and oil...


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

or pancakes/crepes of some kind: flour, eggs, milk (or instead of eggs, baking powder), and a bit of salt. cook on a griddle or in a pan.


----------



## susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, I know that oatmeal can be made in the microwave very easily by just mixing rolled oats and water... and putting it in the microwave for a few minutes.

So I was just curious if wholewheat flour could also be used to make something edible if one doesn't have access to a frying pan or the oven.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

ww flour and water cooked in a microwave will give you hot paste. It won't make you sick, but I don't know why anyone would want to eat it.


----------



## susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Hmm, but if I add some baking powder, cocoa powder and honey in there? And perhaps also some ground flax seeds. Would it still come out as a hot paste?


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

sounds pretty gross. why not google a recipe? I still don't understand what you are trying to accomplish. Are you just trying to get some fiber or something?


----------



## susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, I have a big bag of wholewheat flour, so I was just wondering if there are some easy ways to make something out of it.

At the moment I don't have access to a frying pan nor the oven. Otherwise I would make pancakes or bread.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

put it in your freezer and get a hotplate or a bread machine.  have you googled or otherwise searched any recipes?
microwave cooking with whole wheat flour - Google Search


----------



## susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, I'll put it in the freezer, so it will last longer. No, I didn't google for recipes... I'll start doing that. 

And I'll think about getting a hotplate or a bread machine.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

Did you check out the link I gave you? there are some recipes for breads and cakes using whole wheat flour and cooked in the microwave.


----------



## susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, I did. Thanks again! ^_^


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool, and you are welcome!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 5, 2009)

susanne said:


> Well, I know that oatmeal can be made in the microwave very easily by just mixing rolled oats and water... and putting it in the microwave for a few minutes.
> 
> So I was just curious if wholewheat flour could also be used to make something edible if one doesn't have access to a frying pan or the oven.



First off I should point out that rolled oats are not ground into flour. Now, you might be able to use whole wheat flour and get it to come out as something similar to farina but, again, farina is course ground wheat containing the germ and endosperm (like ww flour) but it is not ground into flour - the texture is more like fine corn meal. So, as Wyogal said, it's going to be more of a paste than something with any texture - and how thick is going to depend on how much water you add to it. 

I've never tried doing this so it would be an interesting experiment. If it works - it's going to be really bland and is going to need some butter, sugar or honey, maybe a little milk, maybe a pinch of cinnamon to give it a little flavor.

If you try it let us know how it turns out - and how you did it.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 5, 2009)

Susanne, if I were you, I would be looking for bread recipes.


----------



## vagriller (Dec 6, 2009)

The wheat bread recipes I have use about 3.5 cups of ww flour per batch (2 loaves). It makes really good bread, and I use my KA stand mixer. If you lived close enough to me I'd come take some of it off your hands! Nothing like fresh bread, and you don't need a bread machine either. I have one though, and it does make good bread.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 6, 2009)

She only has a microwave... that's why I recommended a bread machine. May not be able to have a whole oven. Otherwise, yes, bread recipes, along with pancakes, etc. But with no stove nor oven that's kind of hard.


----------



## Alix (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone know if you could make a bannock-like bread in a microwave? I'm assuming the dough would have some fat and salt in it too.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 7, 2009)

I must admit that I never thought about trying to make bread in a microwave - but seems some people have:

Microwave Bread Recipes - Google search results

This Microwave Whole What Bread Recipe seems like it might be promising ...


----------



## mclares (Jan 15, 2010)

You don't have access to an oven... but if I were you, I'd freeze it and try for cinnamon rolls when you do get close to an oven!  My mom used to make whole wheat cinnamon rolls, and they were not bad.


----------



## basketcaz (Jan 15, 2010)

You can pick up a bread machine at the thrift store ... sometimes for $20. Make sure it has the 'pan' and paddle in the bottom of the pan. I got my last one and forgot to check. Fortunately, I found a paddle online. Depending on how long you live there you might want to get an electric frying pan  and crock pot as well. With those four appliances (microwave included) you will be able to cook most things.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 15, 2010)

susanne said:


> Well, I have a big bag of wholewheat flour, so I was just wondering if there are some easy ways to make something out of it.
> 
> At the moment I don't have access to a frying pan nor the oven. Otherwise I would make pancakes or bread.



If you add water and salt, you could make paste.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 15, 2010)

How about pasta? I use it to thicken all my stews and currys. It makes a mean milk gravy (southern sausage gravy).


----------

